# help bidding car dealership !



## paintermiah (Dec 29, 2011)

This site looks great, glad i found it today. I run a small painting company in south eastern Ohio. I have the opportunity to bid on a commercial job and I would love to have some input on how to bid it. It is a large job... Interior walls of three large shops ( about 100 by 70 each), the exterior of two of them, and the ceilings of two of them. Concrete walls. The exterior walls are block and have never been painted before. The ceilingshave never been painted. i need to know-how to bid it. The bid has to be itemised. A round about price per sq. Ft. Would be nice. Any imputation on procedure and materials would be appreciated very much. I might also need some manpower. Thank you for any input.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I say figure out your material cost, figure out your man hours, include your overhead, Figure out your profit. After that if you want to do it in sqft take your numbers and the sqft and bust out the calculator.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Where is the job located. I ll help you bid it for a piece of the pie:yes:


----------



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

Do work!!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

sounds like another Chevy dealership.


----------



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> sounds like another Chevy dealership.


Go Chevy!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I say be careful what you wish/want.


----------



## paintermiah (Dec 29, 2011)

In south eastern Oh - optimal.
Would entertain a collaboration. I do a lot of high end residential work, but this would be my biggest job to date.


----------



## Blueprint (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd be happy to offer pointers ... I've done a few industrial/commercial projects.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Remember, they are a car dealership. They negotiate all day long. They will try to beat you down on each itemized item.


----------

